# Tivo Mini - C501 error on Music and Photos menu



## David55125 (Oct 22, 2013)

Neither of my TV Minis will allow me to play music (via Pandora) by selecting 'Music and Photos' from the main Tivo menu. As soon as I highlight the 'Music and Photos' menu option, a blue screen appears with the following message:

Unexpected Problem

There was an unexpected problem. (C501)

It seems this issue started happening within the last 2-3 weeks.

Has anyone else experienced this problem and if so, how did you get it resolved?

Thank you.


----------



## Gregg G (Oct 22, 2013)

I am also having the same problem. Tivo said they are working on a fix. They dont have any idea how long it will take. It started right after my Mini had the new update.


----------



## David55125 (Oct 22, 2013)

Gregg G said:


> I am also having the same problem. Tivo said they are working on a fix. They dont have any idea how long it will take. It started right after my Mini had the new update.


Thank you for your reply. I wish Tivo would do a better job of testing their updates before rolling them out. And based on people's experiences mentioned in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=499590

it might be awhile before we see a fix to our C501 error.


----------



## weavb013 (Nov 28, 2009)

I also started to receive the C501 error after the last update on my Mini. I spoke to TiVo support and they acknowledged it was an issue and their engineers are working on it. No ETA on a solution though.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

No problems here with 20.3.7 software on my Mini. I've got Pandora going on my Mini right now. Don't know if it matters but I have Roamio Pro as a host (also with 20.3.7 software).


----------



## trlyka (May 21, 2003)

I have this issue too. It is intermittent though. I can get past it if I try a few times. But I was trying to get to the 'Settings & Messages' option, so I would get stuck when it landed on Music & Photos which I had no need for.


----------



## David55125 (Oct 22, 2013)

moyekj said:


> No problems here with 20.3.7 software on my Mini. I've got Pandora going on my Mini right now. Don't know if it matters but I have Roamio Pro as a host (also with 20.3.7 software).


That's interesting. I too have 20.3.7 on my Minis (2), however, one is connected to a Premier and the other is connected to an XL4. Neither of the Minis are able to access the Music and Photos menu option and both the host receivers work perfectly.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

David55125 said:


> That's interesting. I too have 20.3.7 on my Minis (2), however, one is connected to a Premier and the other is connected to an XL4. Neither of them are able to access the Music and Photos menu option.


 FYI, I switched my Mini host to my Elite (with 0 tuners allocated for live TV) and didn't change anything so I don't think the problem is host related.


----------



## TiVo_Bryan (Sep 19, 2013)

From my understanding of this issue, we need to make sure that the hosts for the Minis are updated to 20.3.7, as well. Please make sure that your hosts have this fall update* and then see if that resolves your issue. 


*Force a service connection on the host and download the new update. Your TiVo should then be in a Pending Restart mode. Reboot the TiVo to install the update and then verify that you have the 20.3.7 software installed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

But Elite/XL4 units don't yet have the 20.3.7 software update I think even if you signed up for priority release, so unless you are using a Roamio as a host unit you are SOL? I guess TiVo could help expedite things by enabling TSNs to get 20.3.7 software update for all accounts with at least 1 Mini and 1 4 tuner Premiere unit.


----------



## TiVo_Bryan (Sep 19, 2013)

I escalated the issue internally here at TiVo HQ and the teams responsible for the Premiere roll out schedule have been notified.


----------



## David55125 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, Bryan. I sure hope the rollout to the Premiere happens soon.


----------



## Frank_H (May 21, 2011)

I just got my fall update today. It resolved the 501 error on the mini.


----------



## David55125 (Oct 22, 2013)

Frank_H said:


> I just got my fall update today. It resolved the 501 error on the mini.


Which receiver got updated?

I just attempted to update my Premiere 4 but it didn't change the version # so I'm guessing the update still isn't available for the Premiere 4. I can't believe we can go this long without this getting resolved, yet, we continue to pay the full monthly Tivo charge. Something is wrong with this picture!


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

David55125 said:


> Which receiver got updated?
> 
> I just attempted to update my Premiere 4 but it didn't change the version # so I'm guessing the update still isn't available for the Premiere 4. I can't believe we can go this long without this getting resolved, yet, we continue to pay the full monthly Tivo charge. Something is wrong with this picture!


I think you're being remarkably unrealistic in your demands.
1. Major TiVo updates are very major events. TiVo risks going out of business with every one - there's no recovery if they "brick" a substantial number of devices (unlike a typical desktop, there's no way a customer can recover). Major updates are beta tested and only very gradually released (via priority lists) so TiVo can spot major problems.
2. The only reason there's a problem is there's a version mismatch between Mini and Premiere, with that version mismatch being caused by early release of a Mini update to fix serious problems there. The early Mini update was timed to coincide with an early Roamio update, fixing more serious problems. The Premiere update evidently wasn't ready yet. I view this as TiVo being very aggressive at updating and fixing customer problems!
3. The Premiere update, fixing the problem, is due out very soon - you're complaining about another week or two!
4. If you were really interested in getting the problem fixed and have been tracking the problem, it would already be working for you! You could have signed up for the priority list of the Premiere update (I think you still can, as a matter of fact), and have the software on your Premiere now.

Yes, it's an annoying problem that needs a fix - I suffer from it and the lack of music, too. But the Premiere update covers a lot of issues - it's not something that can be accelerated much at all.

It's been two weeks since the problem was first reported! Getting upset about lack of a fix on your machine (the fix exists already) seems very unrealistic.


----------



## David55125 (Oct 22, 2013)

CrispyCritter said:


> I think you're being remarkably unrealistic in your demands.
> 1. Major TiVo updates are very major events. TiVo risks going out of business with every one - there's no recovery if they "brick" a substantial number of devices (unlike a typical desktop, there's no way a customer can recover). Major updates are beta tested and only very gradually released (via priority lists) so TiVo can spot major problems.
> 2. The only reason there's a problem is there's a version mismatch between Mini and Premiere, with that version mismatch being caused by early release of a Mini update to fix serious problems there. The early Mini update was timed to coincide with an early Roamio update, fixing more serious problems. The Premiere update evidently wasn't ready yet. I view this as TiVo being very aggressive at updating and fixing customer problems!
> 3. The Premiere update, fixing the problem, is due out very soon - you're complaining about another week or two!
> ...


Thank you for your opinion and although some of your points are not accurate, I am not interested in debating it.


----------



## Gregg G (Oct 22, 2013)

My recent updated fix all my problems


----------



## Frank_H (May 21, 2011)

My Premier XL4


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

David55125 said:


> Thank you for your opinion and although some of your points are not accurate, I am not interested in debating it.


I see. You say you won't debate; you calling somebody wrong is not debating? I would say that's another unrealistic view of the world.

(I freely admit that it's possible somebody reported it privately to TiVo as much as 3 weeks ago instead of the 2 weeks ago that it was reported here. That doesn't change the validity of any of my points)


----------



## hershey4 (May 31, 2006)

Customers have every right to be frustrated that Tivo has these quality problems. 

As a recent long time Series 2 previously satisfied user who recently converted to P4+mini, I am astounded at the number and nature of bugs I have encountered since "upgrading". It is extremely frustrating and totally a 180 turnaround from the Tivo I used to know. And as a Software Engineer I fully appreciate the importance of planned release cycles and proper testing, but I can still be annoyed at the bug itself and any delays in giving me my fix. 

Making excuses for them just lowers the bar and accepts mediocrity instead of excellence we have come to expect from Tivo.


----------



## VideoNavi (Dec 7, 2004)

The Fall Update 20.3.7.1a appears to rolling out to Premiere and Premiere4's. It fixed my C501 errors on a mini. According to tier 2 support there is a grouping of dealer TSNs that get the update about the same time.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Often us dealers get updates last. :-(


----------



## David55125 (Oct 22, 2013)

Fyi....The Fall updates to my XL4 and Premiere 4 fixed the C501 error on both of my minis.


----------

